# S-10 AC Motor, BLDC, SepEx



## dmorehead1988 (Nov 27, 2010)

I will be working on converting a 1999 Chevy S-10 into an EV with the hope of regen. The truck weighs 3006lbs with the ICE. I will be stripping the truck down and removing the bed, fenders, hood and both bumpers. They will be replaced with fiberglass to lower the weight. 

I would like to have the truck to be able to at least reach speeds of 45 (the fastest speed limit inside town) and a range of around 50 miles. I would like it to at least have same acceleration that the truck has now. I do not want to be run over or have to wait for a mile gap in traffic to pull out.

The problem I have come to, is which motor to choose from. The ICE is 120hp. A formula that was on MetricMind.com said to divide the HP by 4 to find the electric motor hp and multiply that by .746 to find the motor KW
120/4= 30hp 30*.746= 22.38KW. A motor with that spec should keep the same performance?

The motor that I would like to use is the AC-50 but I am not sure if it would be able to handle the weight of the truck. I would like to stay with the lower voltage systems if i can.

A few other motors that I was considering are from EVE and Electric Motor Depot. The Mes-Dea 200-175W from EVE is rated at 21KW slightly under the calculated but maybe do. The Mes-Dea 200-250W is rated at 30KW would be a better choice. They are also water cooled so they will not over heat as easily, but they run on 240. Would the extra weight in batteries be worth it?

The SepEx Electric Motor 25hp from Electric Motor Depot was the other motor that I was looking at. It is under the 30 hp but runs on 60 to 84volts. 

I am not sure which one one be the best for the s10 or if any of them would even work. Any suggestions would greatly help as this is a lot of time and money to put into something for it to not work.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

If you want to stick with lower voltages I'd say stick with 120 or 144 volts. The truck is heavy but not terrible. It has plenty of space for batteries under the bed. I suspect you intend to use lead batteries too. I'd go with AGM. I'd also go with Series DC for torque with the lower voltage and it will also be much cheaper too. I'd suggest you go with an older style 11" Kostov and the adaptor plate and clutch I have available for a good price. It would be advisable to go with a clutch. Since I have a real good adaptor plate and clutch and taperlock for the Kostov 11" (older version) it would help keep your costs down. I think there is someone on the the evdl selling a older Kostov motor for a decent price. It's not a high rpm motor but will do. The Kostov I got came from an S-10 and it did freeway speeds just fine. Keep the speed down and you can get decent mileage if you remain within the range of 45 mph or less. I think it is quite possible to do for a decent price too. 

Let me know if your interested in the adaptor. I won't be using it. It is for the older Kostov 11" motor. A damn nice motor with interpoles but it is a Series motor and that is what you want. 

http://greenev.zapto.org/adaptor

Pete 

You may contact me via PM if you like.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

For the sepex, I'd worry that a 56 lb motor might be too small for a truck. You'd certainly want good cooling if you used it.


dmorehead1988 said:


> I will be working on converting a 1999 Chevy S-10 into an EV with the hope of regen. The truck weighs 3006lbs with the ICE. I will be stripping the truck down and removing the bed, fenders, hood and both bumpers. They will be replaced with fiberglass to lower the weight.
> 
> I would like to have the truck to be able to at least reach speeds of 45 (the fastest speed limit inside town) and a range of around 50 miles. I would like it to at least have same acceleration that the truck has now. I do not want to be run over or have to wait for a mile gap in traffic to pull out.
> 
> ...


----------



## jockepocke (Nov 24, 2009)

gottdi said:


> If you want to stick with lower voltages I'd say stick with 120 or 144 volts. The truck is heavy but not terrible. It has plenty of space for batteries under the bed. I suspect you intend to use lead batteries too. I'd go with AGM. I'd also go with Series DC for torque with the lower voltage and it will also be much cheaper too. I'd suggest you go with an older style 11" Kostov and the adaptor plate and clutch I have available for a good price. It would be advisable to go with a clutch. Since I have a real good adaptor plate and clutch and taperlock for the Kostov 11" (older version) it would help keep your costs down. I think there is someone on the the evdl selling a older Kostov motor for a decent price. It's not a high rpm motor but will do. The Kostov I got came from an S-10 and it did freeway speeds just fine. Keep the speed down and you can get decent mileage if you remain within the range of 45 mph or less. I think it is quite possible to do for a decent price too.
> 
> Let me know if your interested in the adaptor. I won't be using it. It is for the older Kostov 11" motor. A damn nice motor with interpoles but it is a Series motor and that is what you want.
> 
> ...



Don't underestimate the SEPEX motor! In general they are more efficient than series, and with good batteries the regenation that comes for free can increase your range, especially in towns. It can be harder to find controllers for them though! 

I would also say go with 120 or above for increase performance.


----------

